# Systemboot hängt --> Caching Services dependencies

## mec

Hi,

nun bin ich echt ratlos   :Shocked: 

Bei booten des Systems friert das System beim "Caching Services dependencies" total ein. Es kommt weder ok|false ...

Ich habe gentoo linux mit kernel 2.4* , apache, squid, ftp, samba usw.  jetzt ca. 100 Tage super stabil laufen gehabt.

Am Wochende habe ich noch mit dem System über ssh arbeiten können. Auch alle Dienste liefen. 

Ich habe an dem Tag nur WEBMIN emerged, aber der kann hier bestimmt nicht hinzu!

Was habe ich jetzt schon alles versurcht:

- Ich habe mal einen anderen Kernel kompiliert und diesen gebootet! 

- Speicherplatz geprüft

- /tmp leer

Alles half leider nix. 

cu

mike

----------

## mec

Hallo,

leider hat keiner auf mein Posting geanwortet od. es weiss wirklich keiner einen Rat.

Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen besseren weg gibt, als bei stage3 wieder neu anzufangen und alles neu hochzuziehen.

danke und

gruss

mike

----------

## aleph-3

wuerde noch testen:

- memtest86

- fs-chk

- depmod -ae (der andere kernel funktioniert normal?)

----------

## aleph-3

wuerde noch testen:

- memtest86

- fs-chk

- depmod -ae (der andere kernel funktioniert normal?)

----------

## mec

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> wuerde noch testen:
> 
> - memtest86
> 
> - fs-chk
> ...

 

Es kann normal nicht am Kernel liegen! Ich habe ein anderes bisher immer funktionierendes Bootimage gehabt. 

An das derzeitige System komme ich nur über die  Bootcd rann. 

cu

mike

----------

## aleph-3

... daher auch mal n filesystem-check machen...

----------

## mec

Leider hat es nicht so ganz gefunzt. Aber dazu siehe unten:

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> wuerde noch testen:
> 
> 1. - memtest86
> 
> 2- - fs-chk
> ...

 

1. - ist unter boot nicht verfügbar

2. - habe auf allen partrtion gemacht. auf dem dev wo /usr normal ist hat eine Bereinigung statt gefunden.

3. -  sagt das ein Modul nicht vorhanden ist. Könnte aber sein, dass dies mit dem von cdbooten kommt.

 :Embarassed:   hoffentlich muss ich nicht von ganz vorn anfangen...und alles durchkompilieren   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## aleph-3

zu 1. mergen und in grub eintragen

zu 2. immerhin.. hat aber nichts gebracht? schade

den anderen kernel, den du getestet hast.. hast du den konfiguriert oder pure genommen?

----------

## mec

meine kernel sind alle angepasst....

du meinst auf der image-boot-cd emergen??? od. vorher einen chroot machen?

ich habe mir mal das modules init-script angesehen, dass wie der name schon sagt fuer die module zuständig ist. aber wie kann an modulen was passieren, wenn man gar nix installiert???

----------

## aleph-3

natuerlich n chroot machen .. (normale install-anleitung bis du im system bist) 

- deine .config sichern, .config loeschen .. make menuconfig und nur die noetigsten einstellungen machen, falls ueberhaupt

- kernel inkl module compilen

- neue bzImage kopieren/eintragen

- booten+hoffen,dass es geht

----------

## mec

Also ich boote

- hänge mein bestehendes System ein

- changeroot

- emerge kernel (ck-source)

- kernel inkl module compilen

- neue bzImage in grub einbauen

Dann boote ich das neue Image. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass dies funktioniert da ich zwei versch. Kernel bereits getestet habe. Aber vielleicht bringt es was.

Was mich am meisten scheut sind die langen Kompilierungsphasen bei einer neuInstallation i.B. die Winodwmanager....

----------

## aleph-3

ja.. es ging mir halt darum, dass du mal n kernel testest ohne zusaetzliche einstellungen , da du meintest deine waeren immer angepasst gewesen, um zu sehen, ob es an einer einstellung liegt

----------

## Beforegod

Du sagtest Dein Problem fing an als Du Webmin installiert hast..

auch wenn Du meinst das es nichts mit dem Problem zu tun haben könnte..

Boote wie gehabt, mach ein rc-update del webmin und danach gib folgendes ein :

```

etc-update

env-update

```

Abschließend chroot Umgebung noch entfernen und dann das Dateisystem komplett checken..

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## mec

Hi,

hat leider nix gebracht.

rc-update del webmin bleibt ebenfalls beim caching Services dependencies stehen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal einen neuen Kernel vom Netz installieren (ck-sources) bisher vanilla. Nachdem das bzip2-File übertragen wurden kann die Routine den Befehl "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh" nicht finden.  Die Datei existiert auf jedenfall und die Envoirs auch.

----------

